# browning BT100



## BROWNINGMAN (May 16, 2005)

Do any of you all no where i can buy a new BT100 I have been looking for one for almost 3 months now and I cant seem to find any online seller. Any websites know, i would be very grateful if you can post tem on here, or even send them to my E-amil address [email protected]

thanks for you help,
Aaron


----------



## johnsona (Dec 4, 2003)

Unless I'm mistaken, you won't be able to find a NEW BT-100 because they stopped making them quite a few years ago. They still make a BT-99 though. You should be able to find a really good used BT-100 online somewhere though, because trapshooters that are willing to spend money on a gun like that usually take care of their stuff. Good luck!


----------



## FORDBOY99K (Dec 21, 2006)

THE BT100 HAS BEEN DISCONTINUED FOR A COUPLE OF YEARS LIKE THE OTHER POSTER HAS LISTED, BROWNING BROUGHT BACK THE BT99


----------



## driggy (Apr 26, 2005)

You may want to try Sodak Sport and Bait in Aberdeen SD. I left SD 4 years ago but if I remember right he has alot of stuff in his store room and there might be a chance he still has one. He has alot of trap guns.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

driggy said:


> You may want to try Sodak Sport and Bait in Aberdeen SD. I left SD 4 years ago but if I remember right he has alot of stuff in his store room and there might be a chance he still has one. He has alot of trap guns.


+1


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

Eamil sent to you. I saw one advertised.


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

Tried email and it came back failed. I just got back from Phoenix, Arizona. Spent the day at the Ben Avery Shooting Center playing around on the skeet range and then 100 rounds on their sporting clays course.

Inside of the Shotgun Center there is a bulletin board right straight across from the money till. There is a recipe card on there with an advertisement for a BT 100.

You can find Ben Avery online as this range is now managed under Arizona Game and Fish.


----------



## Hawkeye_90 (Sep 30, 2006)

just keep your eyes open and talk to people at your club i found that members of my club are also gun dealers, well they can find the gun you want and will cut a great deal on it. I checked gunbroker and auction arms and also gunsamerica the otherday and thought I saw one on one of those sites.


----------

